# How to Lift Snow Plow



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys I just made a different thread about mounting a JD plow, well im either using that JD plow (if possible) or a Warn. 

How would I lift the plow? I did some reasearch and it seems either manually (which i dont want), an electronic acutator, or a winch. I already have a 2500 pound warn winch. SO would i have to buy the acuator also for 250 or is just the winch enough? If the winch is enough, how would I mount it to make it lift the blade?

Thanks alot


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i just press a button


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

ajslands;927054 said:


> i just press a button


haha thats what i hope to do. can you offer me some help in the original question i asked?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

hook the plow upto the atv, hook the winch to a hole or something it will hook on to and lift up the plow with your controller, you dont need an actuator, it will be supported by the winch and that will beenough to hold it, just when storing it, keep the plow down to get the stress off the winch.. i need a pictue of your atv to tell you a good spot to tto mount your winch


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

oh okay thanks man alot. thats helpful. (im not being sarcastic lol). so like would the winch be hooked onto the blade MOUNT or just the blade (in other words, does the winch lift just the blade or the whole mount up and down)?


----------



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

When you purchase a new atv plow set up , Its usually 3 parts (atv mount plate, this distributes all force to frame ) 2nd. (plow frame which connects plow to mount plate) and last (plow).
The winch connects to plow frame which is then connected to plow.


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

okay thanks guys so much. youve been a lot of help. this is what i chose for a setup:










So basically: 
Warn 54" Blade
Warn Honda Rincon Mounting Bracket
Warn 54" Plow Base/Tube Assembly

and I already have a warn winch.

so is that all I need for a plow set up?

Thanks!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

ferrari4756;927288 said:


> okay thanks guys so much. youve been a lot of help. this is what i chose for a setup:


Looks good. Post pics when you get it set up!


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

OK awsome guys I'm so pumped thanks!

Now what do you guys think of the Cyclone blades for the standard warn blades? Is the standard one fine? Why is the cyclone better?


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone on the standard vs cyclone blades? I dont want to make another thread to keep the clutter down.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

And the funny part is, i dont even have an atv  .


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Maybe this will help you understand where the winch cable will go after you have the winch wired and installed.


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh man yes that cleared up alot of stuff actually, i was a bit confused on where to mount the winch but now i know exactly. Thanks!

If i dont get the power pivot, i will still be able to manually change the angle of the blade right?

Thanks


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, it comes with a manual angle. The Power Pivot will bolt right on the Warn system. I wasn't too sure I'd like the Warn PP but it worked well outside of the keys they use. (I have a fix for that I'll share when done) I blasted through 2ft of snow with it on 300ft long driveway in the last storm we had last weekend. The Grizzly just kept chugging along while the snow was piling up and dumping over the front rack and back down onto my feet and legs! The PP angled while I was pushing the pile so I think it's strong enough for regular use. I wish I had gotten some pics but I was just too busy to think about it and I was kind of mesmerized by the huge pile rolling infront of me.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I also changed the "attack" angle on the blade. It was 52degrees and I changed it to 60 couple degrees. It seemed to clean better with more angle. Not a great pic but you can see the skid shoes are angled more.


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

nice man thanks a lot for all ur help. im going to order the plow early next week form 4wheelonline.com

has anyone ever ordered from there? how long does shipping take?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Did you price the entire system out at the dealer you got the ATV at? I think I had a total of $900 for everything including the PP.


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

idk at 4wheelonline i got the warn plow blade, warn honda plow mount, and the base tube assembly for only 400 with shipping. 

alli need is a winch which i already have. 

does that sound too good to be true?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I paid about that from the dealer I bought my Grizzly.


----------

